

Ask HN: Good examples of Facebook API implementation? - instakill

If you've hacked up something using the Facebook API in a cool or interesting way, put up a link and maybe an explanation.
======
kseudo
Hi,

I dont know if this counts as interesting but I said I would post it anyway.
We (<http://www.youtipit.org>) have a feature that allows people to tip
Facebook members with bitcoins and the recipient can claim them at any time by
registering with their Facebook account. Its just basic OpenAuth/Graph code
but it works well all the same. The cool thing here is that you can reward
someone (eg a friend, a band etc) without them even knowing about you or
bitcoin. Unfortunately it does not work for Facebook pages... only profiles.

I too would be interested so see other interesting FB Graph uses, I bet there
are some pretty cool ones out there.

(This is my first post to HN, take it easy on me :-)

~~~
instakill
This is a very cool idea. I suggest you submit it as a ShowHN

~~~
kseudo
OK cool. I just posted a comment on what we are trying to do on your
submission. Thanks for posting that...

